# Euer bestes Geschäft?!



## Cruzes (12. August 2008)

nabend,
ich würde gerne mal wissen was euer bisher bestes Geschäft war.

Meins war heute... 6 x Großer Prismasplitter für 60g gekauft und für ca 300g vk.

MfG


----------



## Aknarok (12. August 2008)

einen epischen Bogen für 5 Gold gekauft und für 250 verkauft^^


----------



## Kalatos (12. August 2008)

ich habe urluft für 38g gekauzft und nach 3 wochen für 20g verkauft!!! das war das geschäft meines lebens!
ne etz ma ernst ich würds dir hier nicht sagen sonst wären ja die verkaufsgeheimnisse weg
lg
kala


----------



## Swarm (12. August 2008)

Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?  

Ich find das nicht richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylezz (12. August 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?
> 
> Ich find das nicht richtig.
> 
> ...




das ist einfach handeln, was ist daran nicht fair? der spieler der verkauft hat sein gold genau das was er wollte und der der es kauft hat das item das er wollte....was ist daran falsch?

BTT: habe mal für 10g das rare 2h lvl 60 schwert mit 70 dps da gekauft und für 200 verkauft ^^


----------



## Ilunadin (12. August 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?
> 
> Ich find das nicht richtig.
> 
> ...


Ach gott wenn wer NE Krolklinge für 10G Reinstellt udn mein Char sie braucht warum nicht?^^


----------



## Arondor (12. August 2008)

Bin kein so ein Händerl, deshalb werd ich mir wohl auch nie ein Epic FM leisten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndl (12. August 2008)

winziger smaragdgrüner welpling ftw

beim 1sten mob gedroppt und für 800g verkauft


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Azurblauer Welpling für 12 Gold gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golia (12. August 2008)

Mir hat einer 50 Gold für eine Seite der grünen Hügel gegeben.


----------



## Trudon (12. August 2008)

Pre BC habe ich mal ein Tag lang die Welplinge im Ödland,Sumpfland usw. gefarmt und einen für 500,einen für 450 und einen für 750g verkauft xD
Und pre BC war das noch viel Gold^^


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (12. August 2008)

hab beim geisthealer ne jahreskarte gekauft für 3g das is n mega geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hab 5x Nethervortex für 1k g gekauft wobei die jetzt pro stück 300-400g wert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. August 2008)

diesen hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 2 gold 75 im auktionshaus gefunden.

ich hätte für den bis zu 1500 gold bezahlt.


----------



## Dark Guardian (12. August 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?



Bekloppt? WoW hat eine Art eigenes Wirtschaftssystem... wenn jemand 200g für irgendwelchen Mist bezahlt weil er keine Ahnung hat ist das seine Schuld. Wenn ich was in nem teurem Supermarkt kaufe und es das gleiche bei Aldi zu 50% billiger gibt ist das auch keine Abzocke sondern MEINE Dummheit keine Preise zuv ergleichen.


----------



## Nebelvater (12. August 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?
> 
> Ich find das nicht richtig.
> 
> ...



Öhm, so ist das leben! Zeig mir einen Menschen mit gesunden Menschenverstand der dir ein Auto um 14 Tausend Euro verkauft, wenn du ihm sagst das du ihm 30 tausend dafür gibst! 

Es ist nicht richtig, wie viele andere Sachen, doch who cares?


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?
> 
> Ich find das nicht richtig.
> 
> ...


Also wenn dir wer den Azurblauen Welpling für 12 Gold verkauft hätte hättest du gesagt "12 Gold spinnst du? ICh geb dir 1999!" ?


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Doppelpost, entschuldige.


----------



## Edwin van Cleef (12. August 2008)

also ich hatte keins aba nen freund hat für einen so nen bissl wasser für maraudon gekauft und hat dafür 80g bekommenhttp://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons/buffed/rolleyes.gif
http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons...ed/rolleyes.gif


----------



## PimpGun (12. August 2008)

moin,

epic streitkolben geschenkt bekommen und für 300g verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shika87 (12. August 2008)

Damals zu Karazeiten (Ui das lang her ^^) denn T4 Kopf an nen Krieger verkauft für satte 1k g. Bei seiner Gilde droppte der nie und bei uns fast immer.^^ Naja, ich hatte den eine Woche später + Gold^^.


----------



## Norozar (12. August 2008)

Einen Überbringer des Todes (Rar, Stab) für 750g im Ah verkauft, obwohl einer gleichzeitig für 120g drin war. oO


----------



## Xall13 (12. August 2008)

1 nehterkobrabeinrüssi für knapp 800g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (12. August 2008)

Juwelier rezept für 18g Gekauft und dann für 350g vk!

stimmt wirklich kA wer so dumm is und es für 18g reintut^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. August 2008)

im ah bei uns... mitten in der nacht und alles leer...

hab mir ma angeguggt was die epic sockel so kosten und da wollte wohl einer den preis zum bieten setzen sollte wohl bei 80g anfangen.... wurde aber anscheinend bei sofortkauf eingetragen^^ 
skupelloses ergebnis:
15 epicsteine für 1200g


----------



## Xylezz (12. August 2008)

mir fällt noch was ein ^^

mit meinem damals lvl 65 krieger krypta gewesen(war juwe!) und das rezept für den 9+spelldmg stein ist gedroppt

und nuja......hab halt bedarf gemacht weil ich bin juwe!

hab dann durch auktioneer gesehen das das ding einfach mal 400g im durchschnitt bringt...

habs spaßes halber mal für 1000g reingesetzt , 5min später hab ich mich n keks gefreut weil es wer gekauft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafael7 (12. August 2008)

Shika87 schrieb:


> Damals zu Karazeiten (Ui das lang her ^^) denn T4 Kopf an nen Krieger verkauft für satte 1k g. Bei seiner Gilde droppte der nie und bei uns fast immer.^^ Naja, ich hatte den eine Woche später + Gold^^.




Versteh ich nicht? waren die damals BOE? Oo ne oder? 

glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafael7 (12. August 2008)

Shika87 schrieb:


> Damals zu Karazeiten (Ui das lang her ^^) denn T4 Kopf an nen Krieger verkauft für satte 1k g. Bei seiner Gilde droppte der nie und bei uns fast immer.^^ Naja, ich hatte den eine Woche später + Gold^^.



Waren die damals BOE? glaub ich dir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibbey (12. August 2008)

gestern 10 prismasplitter gekauft, für 200g sollte er mir die per nn schicken.
-> ich guck in briefkasten und hab 10splitter UND 200g im bk^^


----------



## Terratec (12. August 2008)

PimpGun schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> epic streitkolben geschenkt bekommen und für 300g verkauft
> 
> ...


Ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn bei manchen Leuten, aufgrund der Unwissentheit von anderen der Geldbeutel/(rucksack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) fast platzt, aber wenn ich jemanden etwas schenke, und es am nächsten Tag im AH sehe finde ich das schon extrem ....unmoralisch.... von demjenigen.


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (12. August 2008)

Rafael7 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht? waren die damals BOE? Oo ne oder?
> 
> glaub ich nicht
> 
> ...



glaub er meint der wurde für geld mitgenommen ansonsten auch oO?^^


----------



## Annovella (12. August 2008)

Hunderte von Grünen/Blauen/Epischen Gegenständen gedisst und ca 15000 Gold damit gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte so das alles bezahlen:

Ingi
Verzauberer
Thunderfury
Später Episches-Flugtier+den Skill


----------



## Rafael7 (12. August 2008)

Sry doppelpost ...hat gelaggt.


----------



## Targuss (12. August 2008)

Alles Urleben im AH gekauft, und zum doppelten Preis reingestellt xD


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> diesen hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Rafael7 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht? waren die damals BOE? Oo ne oder?
> 
> glaub ich nicht
> 
> ...


Das kapiert doch jeder...
Der Krieger hat gesagt "Wenn du nicht würfelst gebch die 1000 Gold". Sind doch wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches in Rnd Raids solche Abmachungen


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Als ich ma auf nem neuen Server gezockt hab, hab ich so PvP-Twik schuhe oder so für 5g Gekauft und 100g Verkauft^^ und ich war so lvl 20


----------



## Solvâr (12. August 2008)

Rezept: Pikantes deviat Supreme für 14 silber im öffentlichen auktionshaus in gadgetzan gekauft als Allie! 
(Wurde eingestellt dass das Rezept nicht bei den Allies droppt= schönes Geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## shibbyorama (12. August 2008)

Kannst ja dem andern anbieten nicht zu Würfeln gegen Gold. Und wennde mit Randoms gehst unds nen Plündermeister hat kannst ja mit den andern diskutieren unter welchen Umständen wer was bekommt.


----------



## Steel (12. August 2008)

auf meinem server hat mal wer 14 Große Prismasplitter für 3,50 gold eingestellt... hab ich direkt gekauft und für 270 verkauft


----------



## Rated (12. August 2008)

Hab diesen lvl 19er PVP Dolch für 20 g gekauft und dann für 300g verkauft oder sowas in der Art ^^


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (12. August 2008)

an der stelle des kriegers hät ich erst gewürfelt und dann wenn ich niedriger hät als jemand anderes gold geboten^^


----------



## MAczwerg (12. August 2008)

Sturmkartenset um 10g gekauft
20 Urschatten für 60g gekauft
Täuschungskugel für 2500g verkauft
Glühwürmchen um 15g gekauft
uvm...................


----------



## PimpGun (12. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn bei manchen Leuten, aufgrund der Unwissentheit von anderen der Geldbeutel/(rucksack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope, das war eine waffe für lvl 38 und es war ihm klar dass ich die nicht anlege sondern verkaufe.Ich hab ihn auch gefragt wieso er die waffe nicht selber verkauft, da hat er gesagt dass er heute "seinen sozialen" hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (12. August 2008)

5 Blaue geschenkpapiere für 9;99 Gold
200 Schneidepfeile für 19;99 Gold
und und und..


----------



## Flipbo (12. August 2008)

random drop von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf der Insel von Quel'danas und für 1200g verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für 600g gekauft und es für 1000g verkauft


----------



## Huntermoon (12. August 2008)

5 Murlock augen für 3 silber gekauft und für 1G wieder ver-kauft


----------



## Arikros (12. August 2008)

1100 g für nen Deviat Surpreme, einfach zum Fun ins AH gestellt und 1100 g kassiert, MANN IS DER KÄUFER DOOF!


----------



## wowhunter (12. August 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> Mir hat einer 50 Gold für eine Seite der grünen Hügel gegeben.



alter ich beschaffe dir alle innerhalb von 2stunden^^


----------



## Mictp (12. August 2008)

Gestern auf dem Beta Server... hab ik 6500Gold für 20 meiner kristalle der leere bekommen das wa schon naja ..
aber ob beta server zählt ? Wa aber trotzdem mal bissle mehr als sonst für enchants mats


----------



## Scotty92 (12. August 2008)

Portalkartenset gefarmt ca 2monate und für 1600g vk habe ca 200g bezahlt um alles zu bekommen


----------



## Blackangel320 (12. August 2008)

Mein aller bestes Geschäft war am Anfang von BC mit Hand der Ewigkeit, mehre male für 6.000 Gold verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja dann kamm mein Account hack. Und ich war voll Pleite gott sei dank kammen die Daylis xD

Jetzt ist mein bestes Geschäfft Nethervortex immer für 300 Gold im Ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KodiakderBär (12. August 2008)

hatte ma mitm horden twink angefangen un weil ich gold brauchte son tigerauge reignesetzt da ich vom 70iger charg ewohnt war im gold betrag zu schreiben ahtte ich ausversehen 74gold stat74silber eignetragen ohne es zu merken als ichd as nächste ma nachkuckte  hatte ich da die70 g im post fach aht mich sehr gefreut ^


----------



## wowhunter (12. August 2008)

das letzte mal war glaub ich ehmmm Valanos Langbogen für 5g gekauft und für 500g verkauft^^ (war in der zeit ganz schön rar)


----------



## KilJael (12. August 2008)

Hab mal des Rezept für Mages um in ne schildkröte zu verwandeln für 500g im Ah gekauft, verkäufer hatte sich wohl um eine Stelle geirrt, naja hatte dann 5k Gold mehr und ein breites grinsen im Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (12. August 2008)

Im Ah 2 Azurblauer Welpling für 5 Gold jeweils aufgekauft und 450g wieder reingesetzt


----------



## Abrox (12. August 2008)

Irgendwas Graues von nem Eber vor OG vie /2 angeboten und bis 500G haben gelangweilte geboten.
500G leicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dtrain07 (12. August 2008)

Seas,

hab vor nem Monat oder so mal Blendschlag bei den Kaliris in Skettis gefunden und es für 1500g ins AH gestellt. Schon nach 1 Stunde wars verkauft und ich hab mir noch am gleichen Tag meinen Epic-Flieger geholt *freu*
Ansonsten mache ich öfter mal gute Geschäfte, bin vom Drittberuf Händler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß dtrain07


----------



## Dimiteri (12. August 2008)

mein bestes geschäfft episches 2 hand shwerz namens schicksal für 50g gekauft für 1000verkauf (bin lvl 49) dadurch kann ich mir auf jedenfall dann direkt das 60er mount holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wabo (12. August 2008)

1 Darmreißer für 10 Gold gekauft und für 150 verkauft


----------



## Noks (12. August 2008)

Mein bestes Geschäft war auf lvl 60. T1 Gürtel für 5g gekauft im AH und für 500g VK^^

Danach wurde ich zwar geflammt nach dem kauf weil er einstellter es gerade rausnehmen wollte^^

Das andere mal habe ich 10 Arkaner Foliant für 10g gekauft und für 250 verkauft.

Tjo Geschäft ist Geschäft.


----------



## wowhunter (12. August 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> mein bestes geschäfft episches 2 hand shwerz namens schicksal für 50g gekauft für 1000verkauf (bin lvl 49) dadurch kann ich mir auf jedenfall dann direkt das 60er mount holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg mach 3 tage pvp hol dir eins aus der halle der legenden/champions und mach die ausbildung kostet weniger und bringt noch ehre fürn nettes item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich auch so gemacht den helm trag ich manchmal wieder weil der so styli ist^^


----------



## Anglus (12. August 2008)

Ich kauf immer die Nethervortexe ,15 hero marken pro stück und im ah für 250-knapp 400g xD.Da 15 hero marken schnell zusammen sind super geschäft ^^.


----------



## Azareus One (12. August 2008)

hab im ah nen stack epic gems gefunden (ungeschliffen) von 3k..
von nem befreundetem juwe schleifen lassen, hab ihm 100g gegeben, die einzeln im ah zund im handels chan vertickt, da kam dann so 5k gewinn raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysticus_Myria (12. August 2008)

Schattenstoff, urmondstoff und Zauberstoof rezepte beim händler in shatt. gekauft, für 4g, und ins AH gestellt für 120g, hab damals 1800g damit gemacht xD
Ja es war eig. ziemlicher beschiss, hab das am anfang auch nur aus spaß gemacht, dachte nicht, dass es wer verkauft, aber dann haben sich so ein paar dumme gefunden ^.^ 
MfG Mysticus


----------



## j4kob (12. August 2008)

ich ninja epics und packe die ins ah!!!1111


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. August 2008)

hab mal dieses enchanter rezept aus hdz 1 bei jedem run für 6g glaub verkauft und für 40-50 im ah verscherbelt...zu mc zeiten brauchte niemand bei uns mehr setitems von t1 ...also hab ich meine raidpunkte für priester schurken krieger etc t1 ausgegeben weil wir eh kein mc mehr gingen und auch lavakerne feuerkerne etc gekauft bis ich keine punkte mehr hatte^^
alles ins ah gesetzt ca für 2k gold losgeworden^^
hab mal das ausweiden buch aus ubrs an den anderen schurken für 400g verkauft...in dem run droppte es natürlich 2 mal und er gab mir die 400g nachdem er das buch hatte...der nächste mob brachte mir meins ein^^
ach ja sowas is herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings is es bei uns aufm server grad n bissel dämlich...voids kosten 25g ein large primatic kostet 18-20 also was macht man ...kaufst 10 voids, n befreundeter enchanter kriegt 10g fürs leere brechen und man vertickt die prismatics im ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte mit meinem schurken damals 4k gold dauerhaft ...naja epic fliegen war für mich nie erstrebenswert ...deshalb alles in nen pvp twink investiert 
kang der köpfer----> 350g^^ wildheit ---->120g^^
sowas halt xD
epic beinrüssi mit stamina und agi für 260g^^


----------



## chimaria (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 2 schattenstoff bekommen und noch nen skillpunkt gemacht ;D

und hab ma den epic casterfaden für 850g verkauft ;D


----------



## Shalvak (12. August 2008)

Kurz nach dem Addon die Netherkluftbeinrüstungen für 700g pro Stück verkauft und das an die meisten Krieger auf Hordenseite.


----------



## High-Ender (12. August 2008)

Heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für 100g gekauft, behalte es aber für meinen Twink^^


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2008)

ich hab ein Rare-Juwe-Rezept für 450g verkauft (weiß nimmer welches)

damals beim leveln (ca. level 45-50) is so ein Epic-Gewehr gedroppt, und zwar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was ich für 150g verkauft hab. Wär sicher noch mehr drinne gewesen, aber ich fand das damals ne Wahnsinns-Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kozlord (12. August 2008)

Hab mal 1 jaggamuschelfleisch (völlig wertlos) für 20g verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (12. August 2008)

Meinen körper für 20g^^


----------



## cesy32 (12. August 2008)

in der beta sone leichte feder für 5000k vk ^^


----------



## timoso (12. August 2008)

Nachtklinge für 1000 gold verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sty (12. August 2008)

800€ für meinen Account ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (12. August 2008)

mein bestes Geschäft war in der Toilette vor dem Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene 

hab mal Schweres leder für 10g gekauft und hab sie für 30g verkauft lol


----------



## Rise Above (12. August 2008)

Es war ein schöner Samstag nachmittag... Als ich im Handelschannel einen Krieger sah, der jemanden für die Scharfrichter - Verzauberung suchte... Ich dachte.. Ach komm, machst das eben. Hast deine gute Tat für den Tag auch erledigt.
Ich schreib ihn an und er kommt fröhlich angerannt.. Drückt mir die mats in die Hand. Ich verzaubere es ihm und er dankt mir vielmals.. Ich erwähne dann. Du brauchst dich nicht zu bedanken. Eine Spende hätte es auch getan.. Prompt drückt er mit 300 Gold in die Taschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war echt super.. Für NICHTS 300 Gold bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetoN2k (12. August 2008)

Im BB-AH ~40Stacks Deviatfisch für 19g/Stack gekauft und im normalem AH für 49g/Stack verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hugly (12. August 2008)

150 EUR Pro Char auf Ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (12. August 2008)

also ich hab ma beim farmen meines epic flugmounts  eine epic-robe bekommen hab sie aber lieber verkauft obwohl sie besser war als meine also für 699,99Gold ins AH geworfen und siehe da am nächsten tag haben mir dann nurnoch 200g gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dotter (12. August 2008)

Habe vor OG als Healdudu ein Duell gegen nen MS Warri gemacht und habe knapp gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Jaja ich weiß wir dudus sind überpowert meinen viele, stimmt aber end oder können wir instant 20k Healn? Ne^^)

Darauf hin haben mich mehrere angehandelt und gold gegeben^^

Ein Hunter zB 25 g insgesamt warens ca 50 g geschenkt


----------



## Arondor (12. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> 150 EUR Pro Char auf Ebay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe

mein bestes Geschäft war, einen Katzenkäfig für 500g in BB an die Horde verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (12. August 2008)

Norozar schrieb:


> Einen Überbringer des Todes (Rar, Stab) für 750g im Ah verkauft, obwohl einer gleichzeitig für 120g drin war. oO


He, du hast meinen Spruch geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sig)

Mal so Handschuhe von nem Drachen für 600g verkauft.


----------



## Nerdavia (12. August 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?
> 
> Ich find das nicht richtig.
> 
> ...




Dumm wie ´ne Nutellastulle.......


----------



## iBorg (12. August 2008)

Gyrobalancierten Khoriumzerstörer 1300g vertickt


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (12. August 2008)

Damals in der Zeit vor BC
Hirnhacker, glaube ich, für ca 900g verkauft.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (12. August 2008)

den hasen vom jahrmarkt vor ort für 1g gekauft und für  500 verkauft ;D  

mfg ayda


----------



## Baruma (12. August 2008)

eben gerade ^^ schau im AH nach urmana. da hat ein idiot *sorry aber ist so^^* 15 stück für insgesamt *jaaa alle 15 zusammen!!!* 11 gold reingestellt xD

normal preis bei uns auf dem server is 15g pro stück ^^  das hab ich mit sofort geschnappt. ich freu mich immer noch ^^

er tut mir fast ein wenig leid... fast ^^ hab sie dann für 15g einzeln reingestellt ^^






ps: ja ich weiß es sind viele ^^ drin aber ich freu mich halt wie ein honigkuchenpferd ^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (12. August 2008)

Hab einen Alteraclochkäse für 1590 Gold ins AH gegeben... und verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenns mir keiner glaubt, es entspricht der wahrheit^^


----------



## SatansZorn (12. August 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hab einen Alteraclochkäse für 1590 Gold ins AH gegeben... und verkauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne sowas wird dir auch keiner glauben !


----------



## Sty (12. August 2008)

SatansZorn schrieb:


> ne sowas wird dir auch keiner glauben !




Ich kannte doch schon den ein oder anderen der ausversehn solche Dinge gekauft hat.

Einfach schön die 20er Stacks runtergeklickt und schwups einmal nicht aufgepasst waren 1000 gold weg.

Naja scheiße passiert, bei sowas spekulieren die Anbieter auf die unachtsamkeit des Käufer´s


----------



## Róbróy (12. August 2008)

20 elixiere des Adepten für 8g im AH gekauft xD der wollte warscheinlich 80 eingeben^^ aber ich habs für 8 g weggeschnappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikêr°us (12. August 2008)

auch en nabnd^^

also ich hab mal epische handschuhe gefunden... diese waren meiner Meinung und derer meiner Gilde ca. 150g wert....

Als ich sie im /2 channel postete und schrieb /2 verkaufe [...] /bei interesse wsp me + gebot pls...     meldete sichjmd der 750g bot :>   ich natürlich sofort angemommen xP


°.° cui!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (12. August 2008)

Also mir ist sowas leider noch nicht passiert aber nem Kumpel.
Der hat Sue mins Kolben oder wie das Teil hieß (70 epic ) für 19 g gekauft und 1500g verkauft  , mir tut die arme Sau leid


----------



## SatansZorn (12. August 2008)

Sty schrieb:


> Ich kannte doch schon den ein oder anderen der ausversehn solche Dinge gekauft hat.
> 
> Einfach schön die 20er Stacks runtergeklickt und schwups einmal nicht aufgepasst waren 1000 gold weg.
> 
> Naja scheiße passiert, bei sowas spekulieren die Anbieter auf die unachtsamkeit des Käufer´s




klar bei erheblicher manatrank etc etc da kann sowas vorkommen aber bei :
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8932
das en 45 er item da ist es doch SEHR SEHR unwahrscheinlich das jemand auf level 45-55 1500 gold ZUVIEL im beutel hat 
auch meine twinks haben auf dem level nicht soviel geld und mein main braucht das nicht#

sorry wenn ich die geschichte einfach nicht glauben kann aber hätte er wie gesgat 20 netherstoff oder sowas genommen dann hätte ich es am ende noch glauben könnn
mit dem alteraclochkäse allerdings nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (12. August 2008)

6 große prisma splitter gegen 2 urmacht


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. August 2008)

als ahn qiraj eingeführt wurde.... leinenstoff für 20-60g verkauft das stack... war ganz nett^^ einfach einen ganzen tag ausschließlich stoff gefarmt und am nächsten tag ganze bank und taschen voller stoff vertickt


----------



## kbforpresident (12. August 2008)

Mir hat mal einer erzählt das er Gold bei ebay gekauft hat...

...ich hab ihn erpresst und konnte mir so mein 40er Mount damals leisten ;D


----------



## Pøgø (12. August 2008)

also bei mir warns das letzte ma 15 minuten aufm häuschen =)


----------



## Hongor (12. August 2008)

Mungo für 75 g gemacht.

Hab ich dankend angenommen^^


----------



## kbforpresident (12. August 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> also bei mir warns das letzte ma 15 minuten aufm häuschen =)


Bist du Dachdecker?


----------



## Pøgø (12. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Bist du Dachdecker?



genau...


----------



## bastiano (12. August 2008)

wr es noch kennt vor bc portal ass für 3 g gekauft bzw denn 49ger epic streitkolben für 16 g gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Paar Duzent mal Wollstoff für 99g,99s,99c verkauft.


----------



## Coolioo (12. August 2008)

Für 10G die Mats für brilliantes Glas gekauft, und den epic stein der rausgekommen ist für 500G verkauft xP


----------



## MadRedCap (12. August 2008)

Netheressenzen...
Normalerweise liegt der Standartpreis (zu mindest bei mir auf dem Server) bei 10 Gold round about. 
Gibt dann aber wieder Leute, die stellen das Zeug für 15, 20 oder gar 30 rein...
Nun ja, scheinbar hab ich einen guten Tag erwischt gehabt, weil nur überteuerte Netheressenzen im AH waren und schon einige Leute nachgefragt haben, ob es den nicht möglich sei, billiger ranzukommen. Also meine ganzen Nethersessenzen gepackt und ab ins AH, das Zeug für den halben Wert der billigsten vorhandenen Essenz. Das waren (ungelogen) 17 Gold und 20 Silber. 
Am nächsten Tag Briefkasten geschaut und mehr als 10 verkauft gehabt... für 7 Gold mehr als Standart das Stück.

Ach, und dann noch diesen einen schönen blauen Ring, der anscheinend nur für 19er PvP-Twinks entworfen worden war (Anlegbar ab Stufe 19). Loot-Glück in einer Truhe, das Ding für sporadische 100 Gold ins AH gestellt, eine Stunde später war er weg. Fand ich selbst ein wenig übertrieben, aber Marktnischen müssen ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## rofldiepofl (12. August 2008)

Feurige Waffe für 11 Gold gekauft, vor kurzem für 300g im Ah gesehn


----------



## WoWler24692 (12. August 2008)

Rafael7 schrieb:


> Waren die damals BOE? glaub ich dir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sonst gehts noch ganz gut oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich rekonstruier das ganze mal:

Krieger wird mit in den Raid genommen, Karazhan normal gecleart beide würfeln, Priester übersteigt Krieger - Krieger will ihn unbedingt haben -> Krieger bietet Priester 1k Gold damit dieser nicht mitwürfelt. Sache geklärt, Priester glücklich, Krieger auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far


----------



## Komakomi (12. August 2008)

hmmm mal nachdenken... Bei uns auf dem Server sind Kristalle der Leere 50g wert und große Prismasplitter 40g...
Ich kaufe 10 kristalle der Leere für 500g und verkaufe die daraus entstandenen Prismasplitter für 800g...
Mein bestes geschäft: 1800g in 4 Stunden!


----------



## anns (12. August 2008)

Hab das rezept: pikantes deviat supreme (oder wie das heisst) für 15 silber gekauft und für 45g verkauft... LoL und einen tag davor hab ichs noch von nem mob gedroppt für mich selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForTehWin (12. August 2008)

-Mats für einen Himmelsfeuerdiamant gekauft
-Transmuted 
-und weil ich Meister der Transmutation bin hat der transmute geprocct > 2 für 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-beide vom Juwe schleifen lassen und für ca 550 g verkauft


----------



## star-fire (13. August 2008)

maske des verhüllten todes, blauer world random drop is gedropt un habs für satte 150 g verkauft


----------



## BadVoodoo (13. August 2008)

Rezept für Elixier des erheblichen Magierbluts (bei uns auf dem Realm ca 1000g wert) für 19,90 Gold im AH gekauft.


----------



## Mjuu (13. August 2008)

star-fire schrieb:


> maske des verhüllten todes, blauer world random drop is gedropt un habs für satte 150 g verkauft


da hättest aber mehr für bekommen :/


----------



## ginky_8 (13. August 2008)

2 stück hab ich 

1* assasin klinge für 10 gold in ah gekauft für 250 verkauft

und an anfang von bc ein urmana für 100 gold verk. man beachte es gab damals ncoh keine dailys


----------



## cx_one (13. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> diesen hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




??? Den kannst beim Händler kaufen, hab den aus Platzgründen schon wieder rausgeschmissen, net mal ins AH gestellt


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (13. August 2008)

cx_one schrieb:


> ??? Den kannst beim Händler kaufen, hab den aus Platzgründen schon wieder rausgeschmissen, net mal ins AH gestellt


Glaub ich eher weniger,du kannst viele lustige Vögel kaufen,den hier gibts meines Wissens nach aber nur von den Blutsegelbukanieren in Straglethorn...wenn ich falsch liege sry,hab ich aber so in Erinnerung.


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (13. August 2008)

hab einem in za diese hexendoktorstäbe für je 50g verkauft xD
er wollt den frosch haben ;P
ein glück hatte ich ihn schon durch den bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (13. August 2008)

war in nem gruul raid (rnd) sind grad bei Maulgar gewiped also konnten noch welche raus laufen dacht ich mir mhm killst ma den elite zack droppt die epic brust für furys x) erst ma schöön 750g mit gemacht und alle anderen waren schon längst inna ini xD


----------



## SixNight (13. August 2008)

Khorrn-Taerar schrieb:


> hab einem in za diese hexendoktorstäbe für je 50g verkauft xD
> er wollt den frosch haben ;P
> ein glück hatte ich ihn schon durch den bug
> 
> ...


die stäbe despawnen doch wenn man die instanz lebend verlässt oda teusch ich michda


----------



## Maltharo (13. August 2008)

Hmm Ausgelaugtes Abzeichen für 4g im AH gekauft, mit 50 Splittern zum Abzeichen der Hartnäckigkeit gemacht dann für 1200g verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## star-fire (13. August 2008)

ah noch was^^ ich mach seit neuestem g damit knotenhautleder zu kaufen un daraus schwres knotenhautleder zu machen un des fürs doppelte zu verkaufen xD ich kauf 4 stacks für 60 g ein un mach draus 15 schweres knotenhautleder un verkaufs für 120 g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (13. August 2008)

heute ca 20 leute im ah genurft... namen gemeldet (rp server)

HOFFE ICH BIN DEN SCHEISSERN DIE EIN LEVEL 20 ITEM FÜR 50 gold (grün) INS AH STELLEN EIN WENIG AUF DIE NERFEN GEGANGEN::::: HOFFE SIE BEKOMMEN NEN HERZANFALL UND KREPIEREN STILL UND HEIMLICH IN IHREM KELLERLOCH

MFG
einsam

ps.: wusaaaa


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

[Täuschungskugel] für 60gold im AH gekauft.. Teilweise verlangen die Leute dafür 1kGold -.-


Spieler /2: Verkaufe 40Teufelseisenbarren für 50Gold und 20Adamantitbarren für 35Gold
Ich /2: Ist gekauft, treffen wir uns OG vor der Bank..
Handel erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
2min später whispert er mich an das er aus versehen das zeugs mir viel zu günstig verkauft hatt.. naja jetzt ist es zu spät.^^


Handel des lebens hatt wohl einer gehabt dem ich aus versehen ca. 60Blaue ungeschliffene Edelsteine gab und 4k Gold. 
Falsche Person angehandelt.. pech gehabt..
Das geschah etwa im Februar 2008.. und seitdem dauerts ne weile bis ich auch auf Handeln klicke.
GM's dann naturlich immer mit ihrer ausrede das sie einem nicht weiterhelfen können.. Wochenlange Farmarbeit kaputto.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (13. August 2008)

Habe über 3 tage die Täuschungskugel gefarmt und habe insgesamt 6 stück bekommen. Jede hab ich für 650-850g im ah verkauft.

Schnelle Kohle ^^ war mein epic flugmount


----------



## star-fire (13. August 2008)

lol ingis können bei wolken farmen bis zu 580 g in der stunde machen xD


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Huhu Maltharo und Matalo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich lese bisschen die Buffed Threads durch und gebe mein Gemüse dazu^^



star-fire schrieb:


> lol ingis können bei wolken farmen bis zu 580 g in der stunde machen xD



Schön währe es wenn ich in Nagrand oder Schattenmondtal der einzige Ingi währe^^


----------



## star-fire (13. August 2008)

Matalo schrieb:


> Schön währe es wenn ich in Nagrand oder Schattenmondtal der einzige Ingi währe^^


jop^^ deshalb tut nen kumpel von mir in den ferien sich ne kondition antrainieren im 4 - 6 uhr nagrand wolken farmen^^ weil er hat zwar schon was vom t6 aber noch kein epic mount... leider konnt er sich noch nich überwinden xD


----------



## Annovella (13. August 2008)

Sty schrieb:


> 800€ für meinen Account ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist nichts.. wenn du mal durchrechnest was du an Zeitstunden an deinem Acc hengst und stell dir mal vor diese Stunden wuerdest du fuer ein 5Euro lohn abreiten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## star-fire (13. August 2008)

du bekomst für dein hobby au noch bissl geld^^ is doch gut


----------



## Senty (13. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> diesen hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



olo? droppt in dm... aber gut^^
heute n stack netherstoff für 40g vertickt


----------



## star-fire (13. August 2008)

den aus dm hab ich^^


----------



## Mr. Antaras (13. August 2008)

Meine besten Geschäfte bzw. das meiste Gold mach ich eigentlich mit Schildkrötenfolianten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dauert nur ca. ne halbe Stunde von Sturmwind nach ZG zu kommen und dort den Boss zu 2 umzuhauen (Mit Defkrieger und Holypala). 

Der Foliant geht auf Lordaeron um die 3000g weg und wir haben ziemlich viel Droopglück - in der Woche bekommen wir bis zu 2 Folianten zusammen, die wir dann teuer Verkaufen.

Hab im letzten Jahr damit über 100.000 Gold eingenommen, was nicht schlecht ist für den Aufwand. 

Doch langsam kommen Nachmacher und farmen auch ZG ab, stellen den Folianten dann viel zu billig ins AH obwohl Kunden da viel mehr zahlen würden... das vermiest einem halt leider das Geschäft. 

Aber ich glaube mal ich habe erstmal mit dem Foliantenfarmen ausgesorgt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (13. August 2008)

Ca. 80 Kristalle der Leere für 1200g gekauft....dann für ca.5k gold verkauft.
Auch nett wars direkt nach BC Netheressenzen(das ist pre-BC Zeug) für 70g/Stück zu verticken.
Gut gehen tun auch seasonbedingte Rezepte(Feuerwerk) und Tiere(Santas-Helfer)....für 5g oder so gekauft und jetzt für 120-150g verkauft(dürfte mir unterm Strich bei der Anzahl auch so 1500g gebracht haben).

Aber hab auch schon ca.2k gold durch falsche "Freunde" etc. verloren...


----------



## das Tir (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Farmen gedroppt, für 900G verkauft.


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im AH für 75g Sofortkauf gesehen, bei buffed informiert und gekauft...
Direkt wieder für 499g 99s (Startgebot) bzw 999g (sofortkauf) reingestellt - und PLOPP!
Gebot ging in 1 stunde auf ca 900g und war denn per sofortkauf weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War ein schöner push-up an gold für meinen 52er Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im AH 60 abgesahnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bestes Item-Geschäft war die komplette Grüne Drachenschuppenrüstung für insg 65g. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (meiner meinung nach =)


----------



## MaddyM (13. August 2008)

Das Teil hier beim Angelquest bekommen:

Der andere Ring

und für 5000 g im AH verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xarri1971 (13. August 2008)

verkaufe Netherstoff in massen und ab und an setz ich nen 20er Stack für 200g mitrein immer zwischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schwupss gibts trottel die net schauen was sie anklicken und ich bin wieder reicher!

Klappt 1-2 mal pro Woche!


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

xarri1971 schrieb:


> verkaufe Netherstoff in massen und ab und an setz ich nen 20er Stack für 200g mitrein immer zwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klappt auch wenn man 2Netherstoff für den selben Preis wie die 20er Stacks reintut.. viele übersehen das und schwupps 4gold für nur 2netherstoff verdient^^ klappt eigentlich täglich mehrmals ausser es gibt andere die das selbe auch versuchen, dann ist es zu offensichtlich^^


----------



## xarri1971 (13. August 2008)

jo stimmt...


----------



## Valiel (13. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Alles Urleben im AH gekauft, und zum doppelten Preis reingestellt xD



Das hat nichts mit Wirtschaft zu tun. Wenn ein Konzern alle Einkaufsläden aufkaufen würde und die Preise dort vervierfachen würde... was würdet ihr dann machen hm? 
Und so ists mittlerweile bei uns auf Blackhand im AH! Irgendwelche Leuten kaufen sämtlichen grünen scheiss auf ums dann um ein vielfaches wieder reinzustellen. Und wer kaufts? Leute die bei Ebay ihr Gold kaufen, denn mal ehrlich, wer kauft grüne Items für level 30-50 für über 70 gold?

Als ich damals angefangen habe gabs sowas nicht. Und jeder der meint "Das is normal", "Dann kaufs nicht", "Das ist Marktwirtschaft", der hat nen gehörigen Dachschaden!
Aber es scheint ja nicht nur in der Deutschen Politik und Markwirtschaft der fall zu sein das Leute übern Tisch gezogen werden, jetzt nimmt diese Frechheit in WoW auch noch solche unglaublichen Formen an


----------



## Dante_Dragon (13. August 2008)

mein bestes Geschäft hatte ich gestern als ich nen paar Leute in Sklaven non Gehalt hab. da /w mich ein mitgleid an: "Sag mal weisst du ob "Formel-Brust Erhebliche Abhärtung" und "Formel-Elexier des Magierblutes" was wert ist?? Darauf meinte ich zu ihm nur. "Ne du is hier eigendlich gar nix mehr wert wieso hast das gefunden"? er:"Jo weiss aber nix mit anzustellen" Ich(Gemein wie ich bin): ok komm ich geb dir 30G für beide."

2 Coole Formeln mal eben fürn Apple und nen Ei gekauft und für knapp 2K beide losgeworden. ^^


----------



## Geige (13. August 2008)

nen diamanten von azorath (oder so) für 5g gekauft und für 100g wieder verkauft =D


----------



## larxenus (13. August 2008)

Also vor das jemand Flamed, es war echt keine absicht.

ich hatte wieder kk erlernt und auf ´voll geskillt. hat jede menge friedensblumen, ich gucke im ah und sie standen alle für 70silber pro stack drin, da habe ich es auch getan, 4 stack davon.

1 tag später wurden sie alle verkauft, beim öffnen der post hab ich für jeden stack 70 gold bekommen, ich hatte es ausversehn in der falsche lücke geschrieben und jemand hat es tatsächlich gekauft. hab auf post dieses jemanden gewartet hat sich aber ned gemeldet, also behalten und schönes leben davon gemacht xD


----------



## soul6 (13. August 2008)

> Dante_Dragon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mein bestes Geschäft hatte ich gestern als ich nen paar Leute in Sklaven non Gehalt hab. da /w mich ein mitgleid an: "Sag mal weisst du ob "Formel-Brust Erhebliche Abhärtung" und "Formel-Elexier des Magierblutes" was wert ist?? Darauf meinte ich zu ihm nur. "Ne du is hier eigendlich gar nix mehr wert wieso hast das gefunden"? er:"Jo weiss aber nix mit anzustellen" Ich(Gemein wie ich bin): ok komm ich geb dir 30G für beide."
> ...




Autsch ! eigentlich gemein aber trotzdem gz zu dem Geschäft :-)))

Mein bestes Geschäft ? Hat sich einer vertan und die "Klinge des gefangenen Wissens" für 8 Gold reingestellt (hab sie aber behalten, weil meine Priesterin zu der Zeit gerade 62 war)
Oder dieses : Ich hab mich vertan und bei einem rüsiteil, welches ich für 15-20 gold reinstellen wollte, dabei irrtümlich 15-200 gold daraus gemacht und schwups hats einer übersehen und gekauft :-))))

lg
randy


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (13. August 2008)

Einen Drop den ich erhalten habe, als ich Level 64 war und in Nagrand am Questen war. Diesen habe ich für 2700 Gold verkauft...womit ihr mir damals mein Epic Flugmount finanzieren konnte.


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

Miene schrieb:


> Einen Drop den ich erhalten habe, als ich Level 64 war und in Nagrand am Questen war. Diesen habe ich für 2700 Gold verkauft...womit ihr mir damals mein Epic Flugmount finanzieren konnte.



welches lvl64er item sollte soviel wert haben bzw wer würde soviel zahlen, wenn man es mit 70 spätestens sowieso ersetzt?


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (13. August 2008)

Matalo schrieb:


> welches lvl64er item sollte soviel wert haben bzw wer würde soviel zahlen, wenn man es mit 70 spätestens sowieso ersetzt?



Feralstab - damals mit 750 Attackpower ,,, wurde dann gefixed auf ca. 900 ... war damals sehr sehr gut, solange man noch nicht den Stab aus Kara hatte. Wie gesagt, mein bestes Geschäft ever ! Name des Stabs ? Weiß ich leider nichtmehr, ist ein Random Drop in Nagrand !


----------



## xarri1971 (13. August 2008)

spinner..sowas gabs nie. Nun fängts das Kiddie hier an, gleich kommt er wieder mit nem Bann und seiner Penis Schurken Kiddie Gilde


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (13. August 2008)

xarri1971 schrieb:


> spinner..sowas gabs nie. Nun fängts das Kiddie hier an, gleich kommt er wieder mit nem Bann und seiner Penis Schurken Kiddie Gilde



Ich habe mir damals mit frisch Level 70 auch eine Kaputze für 1100 Gold im Ah gekauft,,,wenige Zeit später habe ich diese durch t4 ausgetauscht ! Damals war BC einen Monat raus,,, jeder wollte der beste sein, wie es nunmal so ist !

BTW : Dachte wir hätten geklährt wer hier der unreife ist @ xarri1971


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

Den einzigen Stab der soviel wert hätte, währe der Stab des Naturzorns.. Ist ein Epic 70er World Random Drop und kann man sehr lange tragen.. zumindest solange bis man den Drosselstab aus Kara hatt oder den Erdenwächter von Cenarius.. Früher war das Teil für ca.2k Gold im AH, unterdessen so zwischen 800-1500Gold

Isch glob nua dat wat ich sehe!^^


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (13. August 2008)

Matalo schrieb:


> Den einzigen Stab der soviel wert hätte, währe der Stab des Naturzorns.. Ist ein Epic 70er World Random Drop und kann man sehr lange tragen.. zumindest solange bis man den Drosselstab aus Kara hatt oder den Erdenwächter von Cenarius.. Früher war das Teil für ca.2k Gold im AH, unterdessen so zwischen 800-1500Gold
> 
> Isch glob nua dat wat ich sehe!^^



Danke dir, genau dass ist der Stab ! Wie ich beschrieben habe ,,, bis Kara war das damals das non Plus Ultra !!! Heute natürlich nichtmehr... Man muss halt mal zurückdenken ! Damals waren solche Items super ! Sie waren klasse und nur wenige hatten sie...

LG


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

habe mal von nem chinafarmer den Witwenmacher für 20g gekauft, hach hab ich mich da gefreut ^^


----------



## Meliáh (13. August 2008)

Als man die Epicgems noch nicht gegen marken kaufen konnte,  in einer rnd maggi grp den schwarzen beutel bekommen und den inhalt ( 3 epics ) für 3000-4000g verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. August 2008)

das beste geschäft hab ich vor ca 1 woche gehabt.

Ich logg mich ein, mach die dailys auf der insel, kill 1 mob
BAM EPIC Ring drin - Ring der Treffsicherheit.

Ich shat geportet 

/2 WTS Ring der Treffsicherheit /w me mit gebot.

/xxx to u: ich geb dir 500g
/me to him: kk wo bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für diesen crap ring würd ich nichtmal 20g ausgeben 
aber nunja, ich hab mich gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (13. August 2008)

Meliáh schrieb:


> Als man die Epicgems noch nicht gegen marken kaufen konnte,  in einer rnd maggi grp den schwarzen beutel bekommen und den inhalt ( 3 epics ) für 3000-4000g verkauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krasse Sache ... freu mich auf WotLK wenn es solche Dinger wieder gibt !


----------



## Arinae (13. August 2008)

7 große netheressenzen für 39g gekauft, das Stück für 49g verkauft.

ca. 300g gewinn (abzüglich ah-gebühren u.ä.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timdertaylor (13. August 2008)

hi,
irgendwer hat mal das gyrobalancierte gewehr wohl falsch ins ah gestellt anstatt für normaler weise si ca. 1200-1500g war es auf einmal für 140g habe ich durch zufall gesehen und direkt gekauft und für den normalen preis wieder verkauft. gewinn war so um die 1000 g. am nächsten tag hat mich dan der verkäufer angeschrieben ob ich es ihm nicht wieder geben könnte? hätte ich auch gemacht aber das gewehr war schon verkauft. 

tja ich glück der andere pech!


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Arinae schrieb:


> 7 große netheressenzen für 39g gekauft, das Stück für 49g verkauft.
> 
> ca. 300g gewinn (abzüglich ah-gebühren u.ä.)
> 
> ...


49g? o_O da is aber ganz schön was kaputt auf deinem server


----------



## Arinae (13. August 2008)

Naja, funktioniert nicht immer und nur Sonntags..
Das gleiche übrigens mit Ewigen Essenzen. Ebenfalls 49g möglich.

Mit nem Mage (selbst Heiler) zwei mal Stratholme gecleart, 24 Große Ewige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (13. August 2008)

- Täuschungskugel für 200g im AH gekauft

und

- Gilde mit 3 Bankfächern für 100g (für Bankchar) gekauft da der Typ den Server wechseln wollte *hehe*


----------



## b1ubb (13. August 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> - Gilde mit 3 Bankfächern für 100g (für Bankchar) gekauft das der Typ den Server wechseln wollte *hehe*



lol das ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. August 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> - Täuschungskugel für 200g im AH gekauft



Zu Classic-Zeiten (!) die Täuschungskugel in der Düsterbruch-Arena gefarmt und pro Woche hat jeder aus der Farmgruppe ca. 500-600 Gold Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## Kabamaan (13. August 2008)

füße des luchses bei meinem hexer bei der sukki oder teufelsjäger q wei net mehr in tausend nadeln  hat ein mob Füße des luchses fallen lassen
dirket ins ah und als main ca 100g verdient.
dann Die gleichen stiefel für 0g ausem AH ekauftUnd für 150 wieder vk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrid-okt (13. August 2008)

anns schrieb:


> Hab das rezept: pikantes deviat supreme (oder wie das heisst) für 15 silber gekauft und für 45g verkauft...




ich hab das für 250g verkauft ;o)
hab es reingestellt und ungelogen 2 minuten später war es weg! war wohl doch noch zu billig!!


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (13. August 2008)

epic worlddrop war ein schmiedekunst rezept für 2400 verkauft


----------



## Rellikss (13. August 2008)

20x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Urmondstoff für 100g gekauft und für 1000g verkauft ^^ *freu* so mach ich gern geschäfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (13. August 2008)

Ich handele selten. Habe Das Rezept für Elixier des Riesenwuchses für 2 g gekauft und diese ließen sich seinerzeit gut absetzen. Mittlerweile nicht mehr so toll...

Neulich 1 Urerde für 3 g gekauft, zu Urleben getranst -> proc -> 4x Urleben verkauft für je 25 g/Stück. Für 97g ein Zeitaufwand von 2 bis 3 min. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde ab morgen mal eine neue, vielversprechende Einnahmequelle ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (13. August 2008)

war vieleicht ned des beste aber des lustigste im handelschat schreibt wer verkaufe 2 faust waffen habe ich gedacht schauen wirs mal an und habeg edacht hole mir mal welch für meinen schurken wegen dem stil dann schreib ich ihn an post mal weil ich wissen wollte ob mein schurke sie überhaupt tragen könnte keiine antwort ne stunde später liegen 2 faustwaffen im briefkasten xD


----------



## pingu77 (13. August 2008)

Klinge des ungestllten Verlangens für meinen Twink für 3g gekauft und mein schlechtester Handel war als ich noch ganz neu in WoW war is mit meinem Hunter in BSF Klinge von schattenfang gedroppt, ich hab sie dann für 15g verkauft, als ich dann im AH schau, 250g für Klinge von Schattenfang und es hat sogar noch jemand gekauft,.... ärgerlich, aber naja, man kann nix machen

lg Basti


----------



## blaupause (13. August 2008)

große planaressenzen vor patch 2.4 stackweise (45g/stack) im ah gekauft und nach patch 2.4 für 210g/stack verkauft. ca. 5000 g in 2 tagen ^^


----------



## noizycat (13. August 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?
> 
> Ich find das nicht richtig.
> 
> ...


Nee nee, das hier Beschriebene ist normales Handeln. Schließlich muss niemand die Sachen kaufen, die angeboten werden. 

Was anderes ist es, wenn man Leute bewusst täuscht, unerfahrenen Spielern bewusst Sachen zu nem Lowpreis abnimmt und solche Scherze, sowas kann ich auch nicht ab und würde ich auch nicht machen ...


Mir ist das AH-Handeln meist zu aufwändig, aber ab und an schau ich auch ins AH und wenn mir da ein Schnäppchen auffällt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und andere Dinge werde ich hier nicht verraten ...


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (13. August 2008)

ICH HAB MEIN BETAKEY FÜR 5000g VERKAUFT MUHHAHA DAS KÖNNT IHR NICHT


----------



## G@cko (13. August 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> mein bestes Geschäft hatte ich gestern als ich nen paar Leute in Sklaven non Gehalt hab. da /w mich ein mitgleid an: "Sag mal weisst du ob "Formel-Brust Erhebliche Abhärtung" und "Formel-Elexier des Magierblutes" was wert ist?? Darauf meinte ich zu ihm nur. "Ne du is hier eigendlich gar nix mehr wert wieso hast das gefunden"? er:"Jo weiss aber nix mit anzustellen" Ich(Gemein wie ich bin): ok komm ich geb dir 30G für beide."
> 
> 2 Coole Formeln mal eben fürn Apple und nen Ei gekauft und für knapp 2K beide losgeworden. ^^



Nun ja eigentlich bin ich ja eher der stille Leser. Und eigentlich bin ich auch ein recht ruhiger und netter Zeitgenosse. Aber bei sowas hört es bei mir auf zu ticken. Etwas unsozialeres und dümmeres (ja das past hier) ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Einem "MITSPIELER" so zu verarschen halte ich für die unterste Schublade die man finden kann. Du mein Freund bist (und das sage ich auch mit dem wissen das ich dafür verwarnt werden kann) ein riesen großes Arschloch. Leider scheint es so zu sein das Soziale Kompetenz und Hilfsbereitschaft nicht mehr zu den dingen gehören die unsere Jugend lernt. 


MfG
Ein enttäuschter Spieler


----------



## poTTo (13. August 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> ICH HAB MEIN BETAKEY FÜR 5000g VERKAUFT MUHHAHA DAS KÖNNT IHR NICHT




das ist mal ein echtes "Armutszeugnis" !


----------



## dragon1 (13. August 2008)

so 15 mal messers schneide um 12g gekauft und um 25 verkauft.
gibt immer wieder dumme xD

plattengurt des verteidigers um 7g gekauft und um 24 weiterverkauft.


ein mal stab des verrueckten seangers um 4g verkauft 0=

achja fuesse des luchses um 26 g gekauft xD


----------



## Spliffmaster (13. August 2008)

Shibbey schrieb:


> gestern 10 prismasplitter gekauft, für 200g sollte er mir die per nn schicken.
> -> ich guck in briefkasten und hab 10splitter UND 200g im bk^^




Dito ^^

war auch schon ma bei mir drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gestern den " Gürtel des schwarzen Adlers " für 1900g verkauft


----------



## Kretain (13. August 2008)

Urmondstoff tasche Kosten 20 g verkauft für 700g


----------



## Mr. Yes (13. August 2008)

Kalatos schrieb:


> ich habe urluft für 38g gekauzft und nach 3 wochen für 20g verkauft!!! das war das geschäft meines lebens!
> ne etz ma ernst ich würds dir hier nicht sagen sonst wären ja die verkaufsgeheimnisse weg
> lg
> kala




Ja, die Masse machts!

cu Yes


----------



## Ereldan (13. August 2008)

ich bin horlder auf meinem server und mein bruder alli und bei der horde war damals die karte   Segen 6   1500 g wert und bei den allis nur 20g somit hab ich meinem bruder mal gesagt das er das kaufen soll und dann ins booty bay ah stellen soll... somit hab ichs dann gekauft aus dem ah und anschließend für 1500g verkauft, somit hatten mein bruder und ich 750g mehr inner tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (13. August 2008)

Mein größter Clou war es als ich billige Grüne sachen gekauft habe für so 1,50g. Man enzippt diese und bekam eine 20%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Große Netheressenz. Nach einigen einkäufen schrieb mich ne stunde später der Verkäufer an, ob ich noch mehr haben möchte, ich sagte klar, aber nicht für den Preis im AH, da ich sie aus Verzweiflung gekauft habe, so sagte ich ihm das. Danach kaufte ich sie für 20Silber das Stück und er hatte nicht gerade wenig davon. Und Glück war es auch noch als ich dann sehr viele Grüne Items enzippte und viele schöne Große Netheressenzen bekam die auf unserem Server bis zu 25gold Wert waren. Da machte ich sehr viel Gewinn.

Erst vor kurzem kaufte ich 4x Urfeuer für 10 gold^^ was fürn Witz.

mfg


----------



## Telbion (13. August 2008)

Hatte bei meinen Quests bei den Netherschwingen den Epic-Drop Lolas Abend. Glatte 1000g auf meinem Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Telb


----------



## ForTehWin (13. August 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Habe über 3 tage die Täuschungskugel gefarmt und habe insgesamt 6 stück bekommen. Jede hab ich für 650-850g im ah verkauft.
> 
> Schnelle Kohle ^^ war mein epic flugmount



Wo kann man die denn gut farmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Need auch Epic-Reitskill^^


----------



## Cazor (13. August 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> Wo kann man die denn gut farmen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Düsterbruch Arena alle 8 Stunden. Habe die Rare aber schon um die 10mal umgehaun und nur eine gefunden. Halte das für .. nicht ganz real.. was er da schreibt.
Nichtsdestrotrotz (wasn das fürn Wort) droppen die auch blaue boe Items, wobei so ein Pala lvl 60 Schildhanddings sehr gern gekauft wird und sehr oft droppt.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (13. August 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> nabend,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen was euer bisher bestes Geschäft war.
> 
> Meins war heute... 6 x Großer Prismasplitter für 60g gekauft und für ca 300g vk.
> ...



hab mal n valentinskleid an ne gnomin für 25g verkauft (main war gard lvl 40 und es war en chatversteigerung)


----------



## Lighthelios (14. August 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Meine besten Geschäfte bzw. das meiste Gold mach ich eigentlich mit Schildkrötenfolianten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist auf ally Seite gerade für 3,5k Gold drinn ^^
_____

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie wirklich Schnäppchen gemacht die spektakulär sind.


----------



## Sreal (14. August 2008)

Don Santos Jagtgewehr für 40 silber im ah gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man, dass hat sich gelohnt =D


----------



## MasterMarvin (14. August 2008)

ZITAT(Swarm @ 12.08.2008, 20:15) 
Ich übersetze: Wie gut habt ihr schon andere Spieler abgezogen und betrogen?


Entschuldige mal ......wenn einer seine sachen für 5 gold verkauft , dann braucht er wohl nicht mehr dafür oder er will es schnell loswerden , ich muß manche auktionen 3 mal anmachen und verkaufe die gegenstände dann allerding für teilweise 100 gold wo ich 5 für bezahlt habe ....aber ich muß auch erstmal das gold bezahlen und manchmal brauche ich ne woche um die an den mann zu bringen ....wenn er sich die arbeit nicht macht ok : ich schon !!!!!

Also ich denke das ganze nennt sich eher handel und nicht abzocke .....und wie soll ich das denn sonst machen erst mal die 20 leute anschreiben deren gegenstände ich kaufe und sie darauf aufmerksam machen das sie die gegenstände zu billig reinstellen ....wofür ????? 
Bin ich samariter ???????
Bis dann und schönen gruß !!!!!


----------



## ShadowXanTos (14. August 2008)

naja man muss halt schneider sein auf einem roleplay-realm ^^
und schon hat man 100 gold für das smokingset verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (14. August 2008)

Charlottes efeu. so ne epische halskette, für 250g gekauft für 1250g verkauft


----------



## Spliffmaster (22. August 2008)

gestern dass Alchirezept : Zerstörungstrank für 3,50g im AH gekauft und heute morgen für 1200 gold verkauft xD


----------



## Shadowstar79 (22. August 2008)

ach ich geh immer ins ah und geh auf suche und schau mir alles an die billigsten sahcen kauf ich alle und verkauf sie teurer das klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also hab schon sehr viele schnäppchen gemacht ^^


----------



## deathmagier (22. August 2008)

versiegelten schriftrollenbehälter in za gekauft und war die vorlage für den verschleierten edeltopas drinnen hab mich gefreut da ich kurz davor erst den juwiskil den man dafür braucht bei meiner priesterin erreicht hab


----------

